# SLP Headers



## GTO2104 (Dec 12, 2005)

Where can i find a new set either long tubes or mid lengths for a decent price.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

GTODEALER can hook you up.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

He's the go to man.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

:agree Steve is who i get all my stuff from....


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

but hurry cause they are closing the performance parts dept, and he may still have some at a good price.


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

i just bought some long tubes and the loudmouth 2 from steve last week, if he still has some he will give you a good price. but like others said hurry because his stock is geting smaller every day


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks guys, depending on the year I've got a couple sets left, pm me or email me and I'll get back with you!:cheers


----------

